# Is Ancient Soil Very Fertile?



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

I was up early the other morning and I think it was the History Channel had this show called "Dino Hunters" playing back to back. As a kid I loved dinosaurs (who didnt?) but as I love the whole lawn care craft I couldn't but help notice the soil when these guys got down to the ancient levels where the dinosaur bones were. This soil looked super organic, almost as organic looking as stuff you'd buy in a bag of organic soil. That has to be some crazy rich soil composition, right?

So, what do ya think? Should I start a business selling "Dino Soil?" I tried to do a quick search on ancient soil composition that would suit plant life today, but I couldn't readily find anything.

Wouldn't that top the neighbor's telling them you added Jurassic top soil to your yard LOL I think that would be bada$$ :lol:


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

So basically every living thing in the world is made up of carbon. (Hydrogen oxygen Nitrogen)

The longer back you go, the more likley that "ancient soil" is filled with humic acids from humus which decayed carbon matter or a purer carbon in the form of some subsidiary of coal. Both of which are fantastic for the soil.

We all know what humic acid is, theres carbon x and biochar.

This also gives soil its black color... heard of black gold right ? 
So yea makes sense.

Id just add that theres no such thing as "ancient soil" everything on this planet has been here, its just a matter how its been sandwiched into the layers of the earth aka the layer where the dinosaurs are.

The youtube channel "is genesis history" talks about good stuff like this, check it out.

But to answer your question, yes. People will buy potent soil. I'd question the coat efficacy of the business. People would buy but not pay an arm and a leg for it.


----------



## JML (Jul 26, 2021)

It's organic in that nothing synthetic has ever touched it. You'll get huge inconsistancies due to areas where animal remains have decomposed, glacial erosion, etc. A friend of mine owns a very large portion of Alaska and is pulling out hundreds of mammoth tusks, dire wolf jaws, steppe bison vertebrae, etc. Look up UAF Blue Babe- it was found on his property. Check out "theboneyardalaska" on Instagram. It's pretty fascinating what they're finding on a daily basis.


----------

